# Kernel panic on shutdown

## MrMe01

Hi folks,

I'm getting a KP on shutdown, it's not clearly obvious what is causing it, but I have had it happen on several other distributions. Is there a generated log/dump that I can pull off the system so I've got a clearer idea on what's causing it? 

It's an IBM T41, Pentium Banias that has a PAE bug, Debian based distributions require forcepae -- forcepae to get it to boot

The kernel is generated, I can post the generated config if required.

----------

## MrMe01

So no one knows how to get access to the kernel dump and what is needed from it to diagnose a KP?

----------

## Hu

No, no one who read your thread in the six hours that it was up before your bump knows how to help you and chose to do so.  Now that you have responded to it, it is not considered an unanswered topic, which may cause people who use the "View unanswered posts" link not to see it.

Kernel panics cannot write to disk because the disk may not be in good order by the time a panic happens.  You can try to use netconsole or a serial console to capture the output.  If your monitor is in high resolution mode when the panic happens, you could try to take a picture of the panic.  Once we know what is printed by the panic, we can begin to analyze the fault.

----------

## MrMe01

 *Hu wrote:*   

> No, no one who read your thread in the six hours that it was up before your bump knows how to help you and chose to do so.  Now that you have responded to it, it is not considered an unanswered topic, which may cause people who use the "View unanswered posts" link not to see it.
> 
> Kernel panics cannot write to disk because the disk may not be in good order by the time a panic happens.  You can try to use netconsole or a serial console to capture the output.  If your monitor is in high resolution mode when the panic happens, you could try to take a picture of the panic.  Once we know what is printed by the panic, we can begin to analyze the fault.

 

Sorry, I'm under a bit of stress to get it working.

I've done something in the install to stop networking from working, it worked before I installed the DHCP stuff (I Googled for a way and netconsole seemed to be the only option to get usable data from the machine). I shall post a picture.

----------

## TigerJr

 *MrMe01 wrote:*   

> So no one knows how to get access to the kernel dump and what is needed from it to diagnose a KP?

 

Here only you who doesn't know how to get access to the kernel dump. Anyhow you need kernel sources to diagnose. 

do not mix the chat with the forum

----------

## Hu

For an ad hoc setup, you could configure networking manually.  However, a picture is much easier to prepare than using netconsole.  If netconsole works, and it might not, depending on how far along the shutdown process has gotten, it would provide the information in a more accessible form and may provide more information than you can capture in a picture.  A picture can only show what has not scrolled off the screen, but netconsole would have the full history.

----------

## MrMe01

Sorry for not replying to this post, I have requested deletion of it.

----------

